
Estimates are broken. We've just fixed them for you - vrudyi
https://aboutfiveminutes.com/
======
bediger4000
Never read and understood JP Lewis' "Large Limits to Software Estimation", eh?

[http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf](http://scribblethink.org/Work/kcsest.pdf)
[http://scribblethink.org/Work/Softestim/softestim.html](http://scribblethink.org/Work/Softestim/softestim.html)

It's hard to outwit Goedel and Tarski on this stuff.

~~~
vrudyi
Amazing, thank you. I haven't read it, but definitely, will.

Obviously, there won't be a strictly mathematical solution. Neither optimal
one. We can try to create something that is good enough for a limited set of
problems, though. If it works at least in half cases, then I'm happy.

I don't think we can create a methodology or magic something. But having a
repository of estimates for similar projects could be great.

